# Audi RS3 Saloon Ara Blue



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all,

Thought I'd share my new purchase on here, collection day was Saturday 16th Dec. I've completed a quick detail consisting of the following.

Jet wash
Snow foam
Jet wash
Wash with mit
Jet wash
Iron X, very little was on the paint work.
Clay, this proved to remove nothing so the car must have been well covered
Rinse and dry
Polish, course
Polish, fine
Wax x 2 collinite 675s

I only had just over a day in total "spread over two days" to complete so not as in depth as I would have liked.

I found the paint work to be in quite good condition. I'm not an expert but to me it wasn't to bad. So the above was just a quick tidy and some protection until the summer comes.

The car itself is amazing, I know it's not to every ones taste but to me it's perfect. It took me a long time to choose the color, never had a blue car nor had a seen a RS3 saloon in blue. Had a few sleepless nights wondering if I had chosen the right color. I think I have :thumb:
Had a few extras such as wheels upgrade, sports exhaust, dynamic suspension, sports seats, leather, B&O stereo, tinted windows.

As for the driving and the sound, wow! Its so addictive, the over run pops, the roar under acceleration, the smoothness of the gear change......O and the petrol gauge going down :lol: You don't get a car like this and worry about running costs.

Going to take it easy for the first 500 miles but I can put my foot down if I wish to. The sales man said that I don't need to run the engine in but it won't hurt, 500 miles is all you need. It's night and day compared to my Scirocco R I had. 4 wheel drive is the way to go, amazing :driver:

Hope you like the pics,

Cheers

Photo album

https://flic.kr/s/aHskq7iz1D

DSC04548 by Richard Rushen, on Flickr

Individual Photos


__
https://flic.kr/p/EuJPsN


__
https://flic.kr/p/21haPBk


__
https://flic.kr/p/21haQu2


__
https://flic.kr/p/22C8gLt


__
https://flic.kr/p/CYXnfZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/22C8i7K


__
https://flic.kr/p/CYXprT


__
https://flic.kr/p/CYXqna


__
https://flic.kr/p/22C8mv8


__
https://flic.kr/p/22C8o2p


__
https://flic.kr/p/22zj8jA


__
https://flic.kr/p/22zj94S


__
https://flic.kr/p/22xoGWj


__
https://flic.kr/p/21ffUwc


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I do miss photobucket nice car


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

ffrs1444 said:


> I do miss photobucket nice car


Whats up with PB? My account doesn't seem to work anymore so use Flickr


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Really nice colour! Fits the car perfectly!
The Ara Blue seems to sit between the lighter nogaro blue and the darker palace-blue.

Audi has the uni, metallic, pearleffect and crystal-effect paints (next to the individual ones)
Do you know what's special about the "crytal-effect" colours? how are they different from one to another?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Really gorgeous car and colour!

you should be using clay after tar removal and iron/fallout remover btw


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

shabba said:


> Really nice colour! Fits the car perfectly!
> The Ara Blue seems to sit between the lighter nogaro blue and the darker palace-blue.
> 
> Audi has the uni, metallic, pearleffect and crystal-effect paints (next to the individual ones)
> Do you know what's special about the "crytal-effect" colours? how are they different from one to another?


Metallic paints have powdered metal which looks the same in light whereas pearlescent use crystals with the ability to change colour depending on lighting.

Audi's crystal effect paints are a marketing gimmick. They're basically pearlescent paints with a higher price tag

Misano red is probably Audi's biggest fraud scheme. It's got less than 0.5% flakes in it


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Thats a nice car and great colour, I looked at one and test drove, great fun and I am sure you will love it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very nice and indeed is a lovely colour. Really like the A3 saloon - think Audi got the proportions right with the A3 saloon


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

shabba said:


> Really nice colour! Fits the car perfectly!
> The Ara Blue seems to sit between the lighter nogaro blue and the darker palace-blue.
> 
> Audi has the uni, metallic, pearleffect and crystal-effect paints (next to the individual ones)
> Do you know what's special about the "crytal-effect" colours? how are they different from one to another?


Not to sure to be honest. Looking at the paint today in the sun I'd say it had more metallic in it


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

euge07 said:


> Really gorgeous car and colour!
> 
> you should be using clay after tar removal and iron/fallout remover btw


I did, just typed it in wrong lol


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Very envious, I’d love an RS3 great motor and gorgeous colour


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Car looks well mate!!

Beautiful colour - my friend has Ara Blue S3.

What MPG are you hoping for LOL?!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car, very jealous! :thumb::argie:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

NiallSD said:


> Car looks well mate!!
> 
> Beautiful colour - my friend has Ara Blue S3.
> 
> What MPG are you hoping for LOL?!


MPG 😂 god only knows. My first day of taking it to work today, I used to get 35 from my Scirocco R, if I get 30 I'll be happy!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is absolutely stunning. Health to enjoy, bud!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely and Great Choice


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great looking car fella and love the colour. hope you have many years of hastle free motoring in it


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Fantastic choice of motor and great colour!! 
Health to drive it !! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovely colour!!

Am not jealous....... honest... lol.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

First drive to work this morning, -2 cold start and only a 8 mile trip managed dead on 30mpg which I'm quite pleased with.

Only done this as a comparison to the Scirocco R which at best on a warm summers morning managed 37mpg.

Now enough of that and put your foot down &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

thats stunning


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice machine. I really like the saloon A3/S3/RS3.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Do the engine a favour and just drive it like it’s ‘already run in’ provided it’s warm of course.

Personally I’d get Audi to do a run in service (oil and filter literally) even if it’s not on there schedule. Still think any engine (especially a high performance one like this) should get a run in oil and filter change regardless of how good machining technology is.

Car looks amazing, they sound so good too.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Streeto said:


> Do the engine a favour and just drive it like it's 'already run in' provided it's warm of course.
> 
> Personally I'd get Audi to do a run in service (oil and filter literally) even if it's not on there schedule. Still think any engine (especially a high performance one like this) should get a run in oil and filter change regardless of how good machining technology is.
> 
> Car looks amazing, they sound so good too.


Its not the 1990s anymore. Id stick to run in procedure tbh.


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

That colour is stunning, fantastic choice and a well optioned car by the sound of it.

I don't tend to look at many new cars on DW, as I like to see mega swirl removals etc, but OH MY GOD this is a beauty.

Love that grille with the Quattro lettering.


----------



## Jimbobalooba (Dec 19, 2017)

Great car in a very nice colour. Thanks for sharing your photos and your wash/clean/protection details with us.


----------



## MGJ92 (Nov 17, 2017)

Awesome car, I love the RS range. Great colour too.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Its not the 1990s anymore. Id stick to run in procedure tbh.


Raced bikes for a few years and did my apprenticeship in a BMW main dealer - saw lots of new bikes using a lot of oil after a 'gentle break in' and generally from starting in the garage 'showing my mates my new bike'.

A few rebuilds later and this article soon had me convinced.

Have a read

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

Maybe a reason Audi are having situations like this as well...

https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest-news/audi-uk-bbc-watchdog-oil-consumption-june-2015.html


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A stunning car :argie:, bet? no, I know you must be thrilled to bits with the car, great work on the prep up, should see you through till the spring time. :detailer:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a stunning car!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning car mate, enjoy


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you all for some great feed back/comments, I'm absolutely amazed by this RS. It's a car that does it all with the magnetic ride and driver select options. Performance is fantastic, I'm still not giving it much as taking it easy and the sound is amazing. I'm never going to get bored with that pop and crackle on gear change. Even the wife quite likes it and she had no interest in cars what so ever.

Hope you all have a great Christmas, I will with the blue beast lol


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Very jealous mate, looks a cracking car and I bet it is great to drive. :devil:


----------



## inderjitbamra (Jun 16, 2017)

Streeto said:


> Raced bikes for a few years and did my apprenticeship in a BMW main dealer - saw lots of new bikes using a lot of oil after a 'gentle break in' and generally from starting in the garage 'showing my mates my new bike'.
> 
> A few rebuilds later and this article soon had me convinced.
> 
> ...


Not sure if the owner is too bothered with what you have to say to be fair..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inderjitbamra (Jun 16, 2017)

Awesome motor mate. Looks great. Hopefully this pops up on my company car list for VWG next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Stunning car and in one of the best colours as well .
Have you put photos on www.audo-sport.net or have I just missed them if not get joined up its a great forum as is here super friendly as well .....


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

inderjitbamra said:


> Not sure if the owner is too bothered with what you have to say to be fair..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, who died and made you the 'il commendatore'


----------

